# Port Phillip 1970 - Ralph



## jkk (May 16, 2016)

Hi All
Just joined up looking for information and hours later I can't find anything. I have enjoyed trawling through some of your stories though. I'm chasing Ralph Rury/Rurey. Not sure if he exists or if this is how he spells his name but this is all I've got so I figure I've got to start somewhere. All I have is that he was a 3rd Engineer on the ship Port Phillip that would have been in or around Perth, Western Australia in 1970. He may have also been in the Navy band. (Apparently he was a good dancer too!). Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Jodie


----------

